# Nigeria comes to Britain’s aid over deficit



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nigeria comes to Britain’s aid over deficit

Chancellor George Osborne has announced a new business relationship with Nigeria which he says will help reduce the UK’s national debt. He has entered a 100% risk free business relationship’ with Dr Umaru Shinkafi Egwuatu, director of the Nigerian Petroleum Trust Fund, for a share in a $600 million construction contract that Nigerian officials over-invoiced to the tune of $635.5 million with the intention of sharing the remaining $35.5 million among themselves.

However Shadow Chancellor Ed Balls said that the deal has huge cracks in it and needs investigating further. ‘The Labour party has a much better alternative. Following the tragic death of Nigerian Chief Nze Akpamgbo in a plane crash, the family have inherited a $700 million fortune and are offering 35% to help transfer funds and 15% for any costs incurred. Do the maths.’


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth is often stranger than fiction. Although this time Venezulian rather than Nigerian :lol:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ctim-of-2bn-venezuelan-bond-scam-9278761.html

Dick


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nigerian Scams.*

After watching all those love sick people on Crimewatch the other night Nigeria must be awash with money!!I can't believe that anyone other than brain dead can fall in love with someone online they don't know,have never met and fall for their hard luck stories and send them thousands of pounds.The estimates were that the scams were netting millions each year!!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I seem to remember that "we" invested heavily in Icelandic banks . . . Who got ripped off there then ?


----------

